# variablen Partameter mit Javascript an ein Applet übergeben



## turbine (27. Apr 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte mit einem File Feld also <input type=file u.s.w.>
eine datei auswählen können, wenn ich darauf hin auf einen submit button klicke soll dieser datei-pfad an ein applet per javascript übergeben werden.

Ich hoffe das mir dabei jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Danke im voraus !!!


----------



## Thanni (28. Apr 2004)

turbine hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte mit einem File Feld also <input type=file u.s.w.>
> eine datei auswählen können, wenn ich darauf hin auf einen submit button klicke soll dieser datei-pfad an ein applet per javascript übergeben werden.
> ...



hallo turbine ich weiß zwar nicht was du mit einem dateipfad in einem applet willst aber ok 

hier der code

JAVA:

```
//diese funktion bastels du in dein applet 
    //das textfield heisst hier dateiText

    public void setTextFieldinApplet(String text){
        dateiText.setText(text);
    
    }
```

HTML/JAVASCRIPT

```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
   <TITLE>Applet HTML Page</TITLE>
   <script language="JavaScript" type="text/JavaScript">
        function ueber(){
	var text = document.F1.filedings.value;
	document.F1.dasApp.setTextFieldinApplet(text); //mozilla/netscape
                window.dasApp.setTextFieldinApplet(text);    //iexplorer
        }
</script>

</HEAD>
<BODY>
<form action="" method="post" name="F1" id="F1">




<APPLET code="ueb.class" name="dasApp" width=350 height=200 id="dasApp">
</APPLET>
</P>

<input name="filedings" type="file"><input type="button" value="dr&ck mich" onClick="ueber()">
</form>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```


----------



## Guest (28. Apr 2004)

Danke für die tolle Hilfe !!!


----------

